# I gotta ask



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok gang, I am new to fishing the gulf and keep hearing a fish called a Bobo. What the heck is a bobo? bonita?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

bingo


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Bonita is right.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I got confused when I was looking up "bonita" to show some pictures of that fish vs. a blackfin because "bonita" didn't produce good results through Google. It's actually bonito, which was news to me as well.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Little tunny, frigate mackerel. There's a few that get that name.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

They're real names are Little Tunny or False Albacore, genus and species is _Euthynnus alletteratus_, but everyone calls them bonitos or bobo's instead.



















Real bonita are sometimes caught here but mostly on the east coast are Atlantic Bonita, genus and species is _Sarda sarda_.


















(All pics were found through google-images search)

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

So what are they good for? cut bait? and thanks for all the info.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

They make FANTASTIC cut bait! And they're a heck of a lot of fun to catch! They're a tuna species so they're also very good eating it prepared right. For some reason, some say they're inedible. But if you put a chunk of bobo next to a chunk of yellowfin, nobody'd be able to tell the difference.

Alex


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

East Coast fishermen target bonito for the table. Used to believe that crap about them being inedible, until an old man showed me how to bleed them out, marinate, and grill them. Yum!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

share pole


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Click to see a Post with a video of catching the False Albacore, Bobo, etc.... 

Stressless


----------

